
10 Words You Don’t Know - robinbloor
https://medium.com/@robinbloor/10-words-you-dont-know-263b571c8940
======
infamousEB
My favorite 'word you don't know'... or at least the word most commonly
affecting many of us... Xenobombulation as in 'should be working but really
surfing, facebooking, instagramming or whatever useless past-time activity
that gets in the way of actually earning a living and/or getting down to the
business of life'. Not that I'm a fan of Xenobombulation (slacking on
work/duty), just seems it's a cultural mind-set these days affecting young and
old.

